# Smoked pumpkin



## cdn offroader (Nov 26, 2013)

Had 1 white pumpkin left from the garden, and a few chips left from this weekends pepperoni project, so thought I would try whipping into a smoked pumpkin soup. also trying a few of the seeds in some olive oil with a bit of salt and pepper. Here goes













IMG_1933.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Nov 26, 2013


















IMG_1934.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Nov 28, 2013


















IMG_1938.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Nov 28, 2013


----------



## bertman (Nov 27, 2013)

You have my curiosity going. How did it turn out? I'm not a fan of pumpkin, but I'd bet it would make an interesting soup! (Or even an interesting pie?!)


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 28, 2013)

That sounds fantastic! I'd love to hear how it turned out too! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## cdn offroader (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey all, the smoked pumpkin soup was an interesting recipe. I used the recipe from the Washington post, by Smoke Signals columnist Jim Shahin
[h5]Ingredients[/h5]
          For the soup

1 medium (about 4 pounds) pumpkin
3 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 medium shallot, minced
5 cups no-salt-added chicken broth
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/8 teaspoon freshly ground allspice
1/2 cup orange juice
1/2 cup heavy cream
1/8 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon salt, or to taste
Freshly ground black pepper

For the rum cream

1 cup heavy cream
Finely grated zest and freshly squeezed juice from 1/2 lemon (1/4 teaspoon zest and 1/2 teaspoon juice)
3 tablespoons good-quality dark rum
Sugar
it was ok but a bit bland IMO, so I ended up adding 1 tsp ground ginger(fresh would've been better), and a tsp curry

in all fairness to the recipe, I believe my pumpkin was more like 6lbs, and it was a white pumpkin rather than regular, so flavor may have been better. The smoke flavor from the pumpkin was a good addition.

However, it went great with a grilled ham and pepperjack sammy.


----------

